# What might this be



## David Van Asperen (Jul 9, 2016)

my tree guy unloaded while I was at work he did not what kind of tree is was and neither do I The bark reminds me of elm and the leaves are similar to cottonwood Any help would be appreciated


----------



## DKMD (Jul 9, 2016)

Mulberry?

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 3


----------



## phinds (Jul 9, 2016)

ring porous so cottonwood is definitely out

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## David Van Asperen (Jul 9, 2016)

I did not see any fruit in the pile that he left, I believe the mulberry is still holding the fruit here but I will check.
I am quite sure it is not cottonwood but the leaves are similar to the cottonwood leaves
Do I need to try some different pictures.
Thanks for your input
Dave


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Jul 9, 2016)

not yellow enough for mullberry in my opion and wrong leaf. someone here will surely know that leaf


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Jul 9, 2016)

leaf identifier says maybe aspen or poplar of some sort


----------



## phinds (Jul 9, 2016)

vegas urban lumber said:


> leaf identifier says maybe aspen or poplar of some sort


cottonwood/poplar are ruled out by the fact that it is ring porous


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Jul 9, 2016)

sorry i missed that fact


----------



## Mr. Peet (Jul 9, 2016)

Mulberry, mulberry has 3 common leaf shapes, those posted match 1 of them.... The pink center is another indicator of mulberry...

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Jul 9, 2016)

wow so different than our mulberry here. ours here in vegas are fruitless with a very large 3 lobed leaf


----------



## Sprung (Jul 9, 2016)

David, I would agree with the mulberry assessment. If you ever get a day that you're going to end up milling and you're up for having a visitor, let me know - I'd see if I could work a trip over into my schedule. I'm sure I'd enjoy seeing that log - or some other logs - cut open!


----------



## David Van Asperen (Jul 9, 2016)

@Sprung 
I will be limited to Wed afternoons or Thursday for awhile ,until I get some vacation time toward the end of August. You are welcome any time and would welcome the visit. It is always fun to open one up and see what ya get. I have only milled a few logs so I am still trying to figure out but having fun at it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## David Van Asperen (Jul 9, 2016)

I will have to check a known mulberry tree to see if I can make a match. I also need to check back with my tree guy to ask him about the berry fruits if any.
Thanks


----------



## Sprung (Jul 9, 2016)

David Van Asperen said:


> @Sprung
> I will be limited to Wed afternoons or Thursday for awhile ,until I get some vacation time toward the end of August. You are welcome any time and would welcome the visit. It is always fun to open one up and see what ya get. I have only milled a few logs so I am still trying to figure out but having fun at it.



Sounds great. I might have to wait for cooler weather though - not liking this heat we've been having (even though @Tony says it's too cold up here...) A Thursday may work well for me. I have some Thursdays where it's easy to have a clear schedule, save for one commitment I have each Thursday morning.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## HomeBody (Jul 10, 2016)

Mulberry trees are male and female. Only female trees have fruit. Gary

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## David Van Asperen (Jul 10, 2016)

@HomeBody thanks I did not know that


----------



## robert flynt (Jul 11, 2016)

Tulip poplar??


----------



## phinds (Jul 11, 2016)

robert flynt said:


> Tulip poplar??


For the third time, I say ... ruled because of the fact that it is ring porous

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Jul 11, 2016)

i agree with @phinds , followed his lead and every thing else i could find confirms his mulberry ID


----------



## robert flynt (Jul 11, 2016)

phinds said:


> For the third time, I say ... ruled because of the fact that it is ring porous


You don't have to be ugly when you reply to a post! Didn't you see the question marks at the end of my post??? Not going to get in to a pissing contest with but you need to work on your patients and attitude. I am not a wood expert and the best way to learn is to ask someone who does. You sir should not discourage some one from asking. Further more you act like a person is challenging you expertise when one does ask a question. It raises my hackle when treated this way because it is not done in this part of the country. WE ARE MORE TOLERANT. This is the second time you have snapped at me and I am loosing all patience for your snide remarks!!!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## phinds (Jul 11, 2016)

robert flynt said:


> You don't have to be ugly when you reply to a post! Didn't you see the question marks at the end of my post??? Not going to get in to a pissing contest with but you need to work on your patients and attitude. I am not a wood expert and the best way to learn is to ask someone who does. You sir should not discourage some one from asking. Further more you act like a person is challenging you expertise when one does ask a question. It raises my hackle when treated this way because it is not done in this part of the country. WE ARE MORE TOLERANT. This is the second time you have snapped at me and I am loosing all patience for your snide remarks!!!


Well, sorry about that. I'm used to people reading all of a thread before replying so was taken aback that you had seemingly ignored the first two times I said it.


----------



## robert flynt (Jul 11, 2016)

I am taken aback your not more tolerant. I am asked the same questions over and over about different tasks in knifemaking and I dutifully answer the question over and over or refer them to the post that does answer their question without being rude. Sharing knowledge is something I feel it is an obligation and do not discourage it. Since I didn't retain the post about cottonwood/poplar after reading the post I asked a question which you promptly sniped at me about. I don't know any thing about ring porous but I'm not so stupid and didn't deserve to be talk to that way, I am a knifemaker. Our mullberry wood is more yellow and what know about wood has been gained from the knifemaking aspect of it. If you think your not being overbearing why don't you ask others. One thing I alway keep in mind, is a poem by Robert Burns " Oh what a gift God could give us to see our selves as others see us.

Reactions: Like 3 | Great Post 1


----------



## David Van Asperen (Jul 12, 2016)

Thank you one and all This has been a real learning experience for me. I am satisfied that the wood is mulberry. Again my sincere thanks to all
When cutting some firewood pieces from this tree the chips were very yellow, so falls right in line with mulberry.
Dave


----------



## robert flynt (Jul 12, 2016)

One last thing this subject! This question and answer Thread is just that and it is perfect fine to not respond to a post if it irritated you, as a matter of fact it is better that you don't, if your intent is to be ugly, because you show your true color. No one has the right to start posting in a thread, that is not theirs, and start talking down to other people who post, if it is not a thread started by them. Even if it is their thread they should use good judgement and not act like a authoritarian.
TO ALL OTHER MEMBERS! Please excuse this outburst. I have fought physically and mentally, bullies all my life and temper is one thing I have struggled with all my life, A since of fare play is just part of the Flynt DNA. Our clan has always treated others as we would like to be treated. We also live by the rule " we will be as nice as you let us be". If my writing has has offended anyone other than the one who deserved it forgive me for I didn't start this.
Robert

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Palaswood (Sep 1, 2016)

Any chance you sliced open this mulberry?? I'd love to see it. Oh and by the way, I don't think Phinds was coming off rude at all. Sounds like someone was projecting...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## David Van Asperen (Sep 1, 2016)

I will get a picture up for you
Dave


----------



## David Van Asperen (Sep 1, 2016)

@Palaswood

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## Palaswood (Sep 1, 2016)

OH MY GOD. That's my favorite wood, man! You lucky son of a ! I'm gonna send you a PM just in case :)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## phinds (Sep 1, 2016)

I used to like it more before I realized you can't stop the darkening over time.


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Sep 1, 2016)

i was told that pentacryl has a uv protectant and can actually preserve the yellow though i haven't tried it myself


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Sep 1, 2016)

Palaswood said:


> OH MY GOD. That's my favorite wood, man! You lucky son of a ! I'm gonna send you a PM just in case :)



the mulberry logs i have in vegas may not be quite as yellow pretty since they were mostly dead when cut and now drying whole close to a year. but yep that's the stuff
here's a milled sanded and polyed piece of a dead dried mulberry stump. in some lighting it is more yellow in others more pink

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Sep 1, 2016)

David Van Asperen said:


> I will get a picture up for you
> Dave


 what's your plans for those nice thick pieces?


----------



## phinds (Sep 1, 2016)

vegas urban lumber said:


> i was told that pentacryl has a uv protectant and can actually preserve the yellow though i haven't tried it myself


A UV blocker (I"ve used poly with one in it) will slow the darkening but nothing will stop it.


----------



## Palaswood (Sep 1, 2016)

phinds said:


> I used to like it more before I realized you can't stop the darkening over time.


I actually like the end-result color of mulberry. And the chatoyance can be amazing. Osage is a similar color but stays yellow, correct?


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Sep 1, 2016)

phinds said:


> A UV blocker (I"ve used poly with one in it) will slow the darkening but nothing will stop it.


thanks for the response on actual outcome


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Sep 1, 2016)

@phinds can you tell us what the oxidation, chem reaction, or otherwise is that causes the color change?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## David Van Asperen (Sep 1, 2016)

@vegas urban lumber I have no immediate plans
Dave


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Sep 1, 2016)

well a nice stock of beautiful wood is an excellent goal, in and of itself

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## phinds (Sep 1, 2016)

vegas urban lumber said:


> @phinds can you tell us what the oxidation, chem reaction, or otherwise is that causes the color change?


It has to be UV because thick layers of sealant (shellac, lacquer, poly, whatever) won't stop it but if they have UV blocker they'll slow it down. At least it isn't as bad a Osage orange. Take a look at the turning at the top of my Osage orange page.

For mulberry, look near the bottom of the mulberry page for a bowl labled "mulberry natural edge bowl shot at a woodworking show. This one has aged long enough for the brown to really start setting in, but it's a very rich golden brown that shows up better in the enlargements."

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## phinds (Sep 1, 2016)

Palaswood said:


> I actually like the end-result color of mulberry. And the chatoyance can be amazing. Osage is a similar color but stays yellow, correct?


I take it you haven't had any osage for any length of time. Look at my osage orange page.


----------



## Palaswood (Sep 1, 2016)

phinds said:


> I take it you haven't had any osage for any length of time. Look at my osage orange page.


You're right I haven't :) I just assumed ... making an ass out of u and me ...


----------



## Palaswood (Sep 1, 2016)

Here is a tiny mulberry bowl I turned a few years ago. Notice how canary yellow when freshly turned (branch wood streaked with sapwood), and then see that starting to turn to a medium golden brown after about 1 year had passed (outside picture), it being stored indoors but sitting out in the open getting ambient light.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

